# SuSE Linux 9.2 Server Installation



## Bizkit (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage. Was muß ich beachten, wenn ich mit der normalen Version von Suse Linux 9.2 einen Server einrichten will (nicht der Enterprise Server Version). Welche Pakete muß ich installieren und so ?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Sinac (3. Dezember 2004)

Das kommt drauf an was du für einen Server haben willst und was der machen soll


----------



## JohannesR (3. Dezember 2004)

Du solltest auf jeden fall einen Packetfilter (iptables) installieren.


----------



## generador (3. Dezember 2004)

wenn du nen server erstellen willst installier doch erstmal minimal
wenn das deine programme andere programme benötigen installier die programme per yast nach


----------

